# Repair design for steel open-grate bridge deck.



## ipswitch (Apr 9, 2012)

I thought I'd try and publish some of my work to the web. This is a repair idea I had for a bridge which, in conclusion, does not work. I know the calcs just by themselves do not explain what I was trying to do but the whole Idea is the use of threaded rod and expoxy adhesive with steel brackets to bolster a bridge beam with web section loss.

Please disregard the calc for plastic moment

http://www.scribd.com/doc/88583280/S-39-repair


----------

